# Ladies in Waiting Implantation symptoms?



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hello everyone
I know I am probably being silly but I had 2 embryos transferred last Thursday and I've been taking it easy ever since, today am going out for a short walk. Is it possible to get any pain on implantation? Apart from being constipated since going down the theatre for egg recovery I have had a very low dull aching pain along the pubic bone area. Has anyone else had this or any other symptoms that could mean they are implanting. 
We only got 2 eggs last Tuesday and they managed to fertilise (thank god we didn't lose them trough the ICSI injection procedure) One is very good the other is good (embryologist said one is fragmenting a little what does this mean?)
Testing day is 7th september is there a test we can buy for next Thursday a week after transfer?
Please pray for me as I am now 40 and time is running out!

Love Jackie


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

i will pray for u and Good luck in the 2ww as for testing i have no idea sorry not much help but  love caza


----------



## *JENT16* (May 17, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you Jackie 

I think 7 days is usually too early to test although I have tested on previous cycles by this stage!

I bought some home tests from *************************** which were quite cheap but have found a new website www.thenewyou.net where they seem to be alot cheaper still and they do the branded names like first response, clear blue etc for a good price.
The cassette tests are the ones my hospital give me so they must be good

Anyway egg collection for me tuesday so heres hoping for lots of lovely eggs  
Good luck 
Jen x


----------



## PGD Mandy (Aug 21, 2005)

Dear Jackie,

If your pain continues maybe you should ring your clinic to check you don't need a scan to exclude OHS.  Sounds very unlikely, don't want to worry you, but just a thought.

I've also posted re implantation and when to test.

I bought some 10mIU sticks for access diagnostics and got a +ve just FIVE days post transfer (though 10 days post pick up so they were a little bigger).

Anyway, now spotting so don't know what to think.

I'm nearly 39 so I know what you mean re that clock ticking.

All the very best of luck to you!!

Sorry can't be of more help,

Mandy


----------



## mandao (May 20, 2005)

Hi Jackie,

Sorry you feeling uncomfortable but I also suffered what I considered to feel exactly like my period pains. They started approx a week after my ET and lasted approx a week until I tested - BFP!! The same happened with my DS but that was my first pregnancy and so I had thought tx hadn't worked. Difference was I don't usually have pp for so long before due on, however these pains were "bedding -in" pains, so fingers crossed this is the case for you.

Also at my ET the consultant said my embryos had some fragmentation but this was acceptable (they would never had proceeded if too much so don't worry about that). Out of my 6 eggs only 5 fertilised and the other 3 were too fragmented to survive a defrost so they weren't frozen, but it only takes 1 to work!

Just be careful re. testing too early as the drugs used can give false positives if still in your system.

Very best wishes,
Amanda xx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Jackie

Probably too early to test, it takes at least 10 days for the HCG injection to leave the system as that can also give a +pos.

I am sure I got implantation pains.  I had 2 specific pains at different times from day 8/9 after EC, and they persisted for approx 2 weeks.  I got a BFP.  Waiting for scan on 7th Sept to see if the pains will corelate with the embies.

Good Luck love lshack xx


----------

